# Lazy machinist s valve



## kadora (Jan 14, 2016)

This seems like a joke but it woks.
One my friend suggested me to use screws as  valves.
I have built one single cylinder and there i used these 
screws as valves and engine works.

This is just the information i do not claim that this is ideal valve replacement !!!


----------



## deverett (Jan 15, 2016)

Very interesting.  One of Bob Herder's engine kits has two nails supplied for the valves, so the ideas aren't so different.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

